# EoM:R with Buy the Numbers



## dekrass (Sep 11, 2004)

Has anyone tried to fit Elements of Magic spellcasting into the Buy the Numbers system? I've been trying to figure this out. There are members of my gaming group that want to try both systems next campaign, and I haven't got it.  
I apologise if this is the wrong place to post, I wasn't sure which forum was most appropriate.


----------

